# Henry's Next Haircut??



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry goes to the groomer tomorrow - it's been a good four weeks and he's looking haggard. I haven't even had time to bathe him since his last groom (4 -5 weeks ago).

The groomer accidentally did his "arms" too low in this cut. I'm not sure that he's grown enough hair to fix it. I don't know if I have the patience to wait for his hair to grow either, so I can considering a new trim. It is hot, hot, hot here in the midwest and HUMID. He's black and LOVES to sunbathe by our pool, so I'm thinking he will be happiest if he is shaved in some way. I am pondering a Miami (even though it is SO girly) because he can be TOTALLY shaved except for some poms.

Other possibilities:

*Blend his legs and shorten them (like a short lamb - slightly longer at the bottom), shave his ears and tail, leave TK poofy. (I shaved his ears last summer, though, and it took until now to get long and poofy again. I'm not sure if I will regret shaving them. Although, I know HE would be happy with less hair. Also, it would make raw feeding easier.)

*Just do a regular blended lamb with a short body blended into long legs.

Any other ideas?

Also, the Miami is the groom that his groomer would probably be able to perfect the best, if that matters at all in my decision making.

The first picture is what he looks like right now...haggard! 

The second picture is what he looked like 4 weeks ago when he was first put into this clip. The other pictures are some examples of some other short (but imperfect, for various reasons) clips he has had. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i like the 5th on him a lot.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like #2 the best on him.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

I like 5 and 6. Don't mess with the ears (just my taste but I love long fluffy ears - that is what a poodle is all about!).


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the 3rd the best


Paula


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Kind of hard to pick one of the photos as a favorite, I seriously like them all! But, being he is dark, and the heat and humidity being a issue, go short.

After the rain by maryac58, on Flickr
I had to take my Ellie down a year ago, being on steroids for so long plus other hard core drugs for her ears, her coat turned into crap. It killed me to do it, but it was just awful. I took her body down real close, but left her leg hair a bit longer and blended it in. I'm not saying to take Henry's ears or tail down, that just takes too long to come back. Ellie's had to go though. : ( But gosh, I ended up really liking the cut! so easy to care for, always looked nice and I know she was comfortable.
What does your mom want?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a similar climate. I like 4 or 6. And I LOVE a black poodle with shaved ears and a tight TK. I did Suri's a couple months ago and its growing out and it looks cute - never thought I would think that.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Ooooo...I like Ellie's cut, too for Henry. That would keep him nice and cool.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like 2 the best.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

You are just a state above me so I'm sure you are having horribly hot days too. I really like #4 for the heat. I like the TK, fluffy ears, and a little poof on the tail, but having such a short cut everywhere else looks so much more comfortable for the summer months and yet still manly and poodlely.

JMO


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*another idea...*

Another idea is a variation of the miami with a short jacket and a moustache (to keep it a little more manly). You can use a 7 blade on the body and then a 4 blade for the jacket. Leave bracelets, pom, a moustache, and topknot (blend the topknot into the jacket). It makes a styalized look but much less hair. Wish I had pics...

```

```


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am a huge fan of #3 the HCC but short. You can leave the ears long but do the same with the body as in #3. I think I like it because it hides the sway in back, manly enough but short.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, we did the Miami! He looks pretty handsome! 

Thanks everyone for all of the input! I'd love to put him back I'm a HCC at some point but of all 3 poodles he is the one that belongs to my parents and my dad doesn't like him in that clip - especially when I have two poodles of my own to mess with - ha!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Henry's Miami*

Henry got his Miami clip!  I think it will look even better as the poms grow out nice and big. It will hide his flat feet a bit as the poms grow and the beveled part gets longer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oops.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Henry looks fantastic! What a handsome face.

I have Jasper in a Miami clip and I think he looks really cute. He's had a few people assume that he was a girl, but they do even in a lamb clip. They see poodle and don't realise that they can be male as well. 

Jasper gets a LOT of attention in this clip. A tour bus emptied out near one of our big attractions as we were walking past and people rushed up to him to have their picture taken with him. It was amazing!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

handsome jasper!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Henry does suit this clip. You should ask your groomer to drop his pom poms down just a smidge so so much of his feet don't show. He has a very handsome head.


----------

